# Cd player outputs ac voltage



## captivahach (Aug 18, 2010)

*Cd player outputs dc voltage*

Ok I know this really sound crazy to me but, I have a rf rfx8140 that is putting 3.9 to 4.9 dc volts out the rca outputs. I've always had a eq hooked up so i tryed to unhook it and run the amps of the direct outputs. Needless to say i fried a 60ix by doing so.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

It's supposed to be AC.


----------



## RongGe (Oct 25, 2010)

So you originally had
[cd player] => [eq] => [amplifier]
and when you changed it to
[cd player] => [amplifier]
you fried the amplifier? 



i just searched and the rf rfx8140 uses 17v balanced output
where it did not say if the rf 60ix accepted balanced input.
This is probably why the amplifier fried.


----------



## captivahach (Aug 18, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> It's supposed to be AC.


Sorry i got confused its putting out dc current. Fixed in origanal post 



RongGe said:


> So you originally had
> [cd player] => [eq] => [amplifier]
> and when you changed it to
> [cd player] => [amplifier]
> ...


Yea i was trying to do away with a alpine eq that i had. when I changed the output to the front and rear outputs it heated a spotn on the board. I haven't worked on this stereo in awhile. I installed a mmats d200 and mmats lm2100 in the car yesterday along with the older clarion pro audio with mountable brain with cord and controler. It has all mb quarts the older series made in germany. I"m really wanting to go through the wiring and strighten things up a do away with the eq.


----------

